# Typical weekend at the cottage



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

When we head north of the city Kian is in his dreamworld.
He gets to swim lots, run around like a crazed looney, stalk some ducks and even dock dive.
This upcoming long weekend will be even better because his little buddy Mischa will be there to keep him company.























































I wonder if we can enter him in a dock diving competition someday.... I think he needs more distance 

Then, after hours of being outside, he resorts to this.










And looking at this ........


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

Great pictures! I'm jealous of the diving, can't wait for my girl to get into it


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Very handsome dog and fab pictures.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm jealous too!!! I'm trying to find a dock that I can take Otto to. In July I plan on taking him to a competition in MA.I signed [email protected] this site http://www.dockdogs.com/ ... You can enter Kian just to give it a try. I don't think you have to qualify to enter.


ThAt looks like a great Place! Mischa is your dog as well right? Or just a friend?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like the perfect summer get away for man and beast.
He is one good looking boy.

My great niece competes in dock dogs. and loves it,
She's only 10 so I can't get her on here to give you pointers.
I do know that she has a dock covered with the indoor/outdoor carpet so her dog does not slip on the run or leap. She stands close to the end of the dock closest to the water. Her dog sits at the opposite end. She gives the dog a release command as she throws the bumper a good distance in the water.
She's a JR handler and I think her dogs longest jump is a little over 18 feet.
Don't be discouraged if a lot of the dogs jump farther than yours. None of them started out jumping that far, and its all about having fun.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

looks great fun....I wanna come!!! ;D


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Must love it there. The pictures say it all.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Awesome!
I am very jealous. We're trying to teach Odin how to swim, but hes nowhere near ballsy enough to jump off the dock yet. Looks like a blast. Kian and Mischa must have so much fun!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

great pics and he is one lucky dog!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

kristen said:


> Awesome!
> I am very jealous. We're trying to teach Odin how to swim, but hes nowhere near ballsy enough to jump off the dock yet. Looks like a blast. Kian and Mischa must have so much fun!


He doesn't need balls.... he's just nuts, you've met him 

How old is Odin now?
The weekend we got Kian swimming was hilarious.
Start by picking him up and walking out to a spot where he can still touch the bottom..lots of praise when you let him go.
Repeat and walk out further after a while. He will get to a point where he HAS to swim or sink (which he won't).
Once you watch him "swim" you will laugh your arse off big time. It's the funniest thing in the world.
Here he is around 6 months old.
[/URL]

Not very graceful eh. ;D


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

hahaha very gracefull!! ;D

Odin's 10 months now. After a few weeks of trying to coax Odin into the water with sticks and toys, we finally suited up in some board shorts and water shoes and waded into lake Ontario with Odin on a check cord. We got about knee deep into the water and Odin stayed on land, he refused to come in. He whined and barked at us, and we just turned our backs and started to walk deeper. He thought we were leaving him, so he finally came in the water. He wouldn't go past where he couldn't touch, so Grant gave a little tug on his check cord and made Odin swim (and he looked like a scared drowned rat!). 
Grant then stood on the shore and I stayed in the water and he would throw a toy in for Odin. Once Odin got confident with that, I got out of the water, and here's Odin's first swim all by himself.
http://youtu.be/2PW87VqRY_8
We're headed my Mom & Dads cottage up north for 10 days in August, so our goal is to get him water ready before then!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Fantastic photographs, a vizsla doing what a vizsla simply loves doing....well captured..


----------

